# wPrime 32m Scores



## CrackerJack (May 6, 2008)

Post your scores here. Everyone is welcome to post. Just post a screenshot of wprime and cpu-z (viewing both memory and cpu info). Using 1.53, 1.55 and 1.62 version of 32m wPrime Scores. Below is 1.55 and 1.62 only. Let's See Those Scores!!! PM if anything is incorrect!
Score-CPU-Memory-User
Green-AMD
Blue-Intel

----wPrime 32 Score 1.62----
1. 8.14 sec- Intel Core 2 Quad QX9650 4.62Ghz- DDR2 576- mandelore
2. 11.42 sec- Intel Xeon X3350 3.60Ghz- DDR2 450- DOM
3. 15.76 sec- Phemon 9750 2.4- DDR2 400- btarunr
4. 17.25 sec- Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 4.50Ghz- DDR2 525- DanishDevil
5. 22.76 sec- AMD 5000+ X2 3.45Ghz- DDR2 576- exodusprime1337
6. 26.35 sec- AMD 5600+ X2 3.31Ghz- DDR2 735- suraswami 
7. 26.64 sec- AMD 5000+ X2 3.20Ghz- DDR2 400- CrackerJack
8. 27.62 sec- AMD 5000+ X2 3.24Ghz- DDR2 468- p_o_s_pc   
9. 36.39 sec- AMD Operton 170- DDR 250- jbruneau 
10.


----wPrime 32 Score 1.55----
1. 9.59 sec- Xeon L5310 2.28Ghz- ? - DanTheBanjoman
2. 11.95 sec- Intel Xeon X3350 3.60Ghz- DDR2 450- DOM
3. 13.89 sec- Intel 2 Core Quad Q6600 3.30Ghz- DDR2 400- {JNT}Raptor 
4. 18.34 sec- Intel 2 Core Quad Q6600 2.69Ghz- DDR 200- lemonadesoda  
5. 23.57 sec- AMD 5000+ X2 3.36Ghz- DDR2 420- Silverel   
6. 24.76 sec - Intel Pentium E2160 3.64Ghz- DDR2 472 - crush3r 
7. 25.85 sec- AMD 5000+ X2 3.34Ghz- DDR2 418- cdawall 
8. 26.25 sec- AMD 5600+ X2 3.31Ghz- DDR2 735- suraswami  
9. 27.08 sec- AMD 5000+ X2 3.2Ghz- DDR2 400- CrackerJack  
10. 31.39 sec- AMD 4800+ X2 2.77Ghz- DDR 184 - Mandown 
11. 72.87 sec- Athlon 64 3400+ 2.36Ghz - DDR 430 - cdawall
12. 89.28 sec- Sempron 1.98Ghz - DDR 166 - Silverel
12. 110.07 sec- Pentium 4 3.19Ghz- DDR 160 - Silverel 
12.    263.02 sec- Pentium 4 1.3Ghz- RDRAM 400 - cdawall
13.  294.63 sec - Pentium 3 700Mhz- SDRAM 100 - cdawall
14.  358.85 sec - Pentium 3 550Mhz - SDRAM 100 - cdawall
15.  645.36 sec - Intel P4 2.50Ghz- ? - Silverel
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

----wPrime 32 Score 1.53----
1. 23.18 sec - Intel Pentium E2160 3.66Ghz- DDR2 465 - crush3r 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## DOM (May 6, 2008)

1.55v is the Latest Stable Build of wPrime Main Executable and thats the only one they take at hwbot.org 

so which one do you wanna use ?

also 1.62v is lil faster then the 1.55v


----------



## cdawall (May 6, 2008)

use 1.55


----------



## crush3r (May 6, 2008)

v1.55 wont run on my computer it crashes even at stock clocks :S i only have 1.53 results so far. do you guys know what could be going on?
any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mandown (May 6, 2008)

Heres my score.

BTW how is your score so high cracker jack? Shouldn't it be close to mine if not faster?


----------



## CrackerJack (May 6, 2008)

Ok will do all three version, 1.53, 1.55 and 1.62.


----------



## CrackerJack (May 6, 2008)

Mandown said:


> Heres my score.
> 
> BTW how is your score so high cracker jack? Shouldn't it be close to mine if not faster?



i don't know really. I've still got to work on the timing, and plus overclock isn't that easy with 6gb  It's more stable with 4gb or less.


----------



## Mandown (May 6, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> i don't know really. I've still got to work on the timing, and plus overclock isn't that easy with 6gb  It's more stable with 4gb or less.



Make sure in advanced setting you are doing 2 threads I re-did test with 1 thread and I got a score very close to yours


----------



## crush3r (May 6, 2008)

*Issue Resolved.*

Well i cleared CMOS and it now runs fine! here are my v1.53 and v1.55 scores. the v1.55 score will be improved soon


----------



## CrackerJack (May 6, 2008)

Mandown said:


> Make sure in advanced setting you are doing 2 threads I re-did test with 1 thread and I got a score very close to yours



So your where doing 2 threads and not 1. Just tested and got 30.06. I was just going by default settings. Yeah i know see why it helps, dual cores are suppose to be 2, single 1 and quad 4 (i would assume). 

crush3r- if you want go ahead and retest with 2 thread.


----------



## Mandown (May 6, 2008)

odd? my default was 2 threads

ok i see you have vista and wprime will set most dual cores for 1 thread so thats why your was default at 1


----------



## CrackerJack (May 6, 2008)

Mandown said:


> odd? my default was 2 threads



I'm using vista, it says vista only show a one logical cpu.  But 1.62 auto makes it 2, so that's a fix right there. he he


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 6, 2008)

http://hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=648306


----------



## crush3r (May 6, 2008)

hmm my default was 2 threads. im on xp pro 32 sp2


----------



## mandelore (May 6, 2008)

ill reset and rerun with some proper overclocking done ^^ *9.234*


----------



## CrackerJack (May 6, 2008)

Update!!!


----------



## CrackerJack (May 6, 2008)

27.08




26.64


----------



## CrackerJack (May 6, 2008)

crush3r said:


> hmm my default was 2 threads. im on xp pro 32 sp2



yeah it's a vista thing, ha ha go figure


----------



## Silverel (May 6, 2008)

Dibs on the bottom spot! hehehe...





I'll hit this again when I get home, but for now I'mma run it on my work machine.


----------



## jbruneau (May 6, 2008)

Here's my result, good 'ol 939 system, still pushing a good amount...

1.55





1.62


----------



## mandelore (May 6, 2008)

*8.143* having some funky issues with ram so had to underclock, oh well.. still much better score


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 6, 2008)

will post here soon...


----------



## cdawall (May 6, 2008)

will have my blacky's score soon

1min 12sec 870ms 3400+ @ 2.365ghz ram @ 430mhz 3.0 3-3-6
http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=703478

4min 23sec 20ms P4 willie @ 1.3ghz RDRAM PC800 @ 400mhz
http://www.hwbot.org/compare.do?resultId=629670

4min 54sec 630ms P3 @ 700mhz SDRAM @ 100mhz 2-2-2-5
http://www.hwbot.org/compare.do?resultId=629774

5min 58sec 850ms P3 @ 550mhz SDRAM @ 100mhz 2-3-2-5
http://www.hwbot.org/compare.do?resultId=629714


and yes the P3/4 clocks are correct that P4 @ 1.3ghz is almost being beat by a P3 @ 700  if it wasn't for the fact that it was a lappy with XP and norton i think it would have won oh and only 384mb of ram


----------



## lemonadesoda (May 6, 2008)

DDR1, AGP system, http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=59445


----------



## jbruneau (May 7, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> DDR1, AGP system



Uhh, this is neither DDR1 or AGP ... DDR2 and PCI-Express


----------



## cdawall (May 7, 2008)

jbruneau said:


> Uhh, this is neither DDR1 or AGP ... DDR2 and PCI-Express



no he is using DDR1 and an AGP card on that


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (May 7, 2008)

13.89...I'll take It. 

~EDIT~
Added my Memory timings.


----------



## CrackerJack (May 7, 2008)

Update!!!

Please make sure all info is correct!


----------



## Silverel (May 7, 2008)

Here's the good one 
Running Vista 64-bit


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 7, 2008)




----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 7, 2008)

how the hell are people with the same CPU clock but slower ram kicking my ass?my ram was at 468mhz @4-4-4-10-2T


----------



## cdawall (May 7, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> Update!!!
> 
> Please make sure all info is correct!



here is my ram info

3400+ @ 2.365ghz ram DDR1 @ 430mhz 3.0 3-3-6

P4 willie @ 1.3ghz RDRAM PC800 @ 400mhz

P3 @ 700mhz SDRAM @ 100mhz 2-2-2-5

550mhz SDRAM @ 100mhz 2-3-2-5

would post screenies but the 3400+ is sitting in a box, the P3 550/P4 willie are in magnolia


----------



## jbruneau (May 7, 2008)

cdawall said:


> no he is using DDR1 and an AGP card on that



 I must revoke what was mentioned by myself!

A glance at the first picture shows the Core 2 Quad Q6600, but nothing about the system specs or memory specs  ... hence my reply

Thx for the 2nd system specs pic *lemonadesoda*!

Perhaps I will try to put in a note on your other post there too, after I figure out a way to push my FSB from 250 to 300. I will have to run a divider on my memory, and kick my CPU Multi down. A conversation to take place somewhere else  !


----------



## jbruneau (May 7, 2008)

Updated my original post to include scores for 1.55 and 1.62


----------



## exodusprime1337 (May 7, 2008)

here is my wprime 1.62 submission


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 7, 2008)

i got to point out i was using 1.62 not 1.55


----------



## DanishDevil (May 7, 2008)

Just downloaded and ran it.

Suggestion: Link to the download page.  Took me a few google searches to find it.


----------



## DOM (May 7, 2008)




----------



## CrackerJack (May 7, 2008)

UPDATE!!!


DanishDevil: Yeah I had it upload but, i decide to take it off. Everybody seem to want to do 1.55 instead of 1.62.


I've got 1.55 and 1.61 uploaded on first page


----------



## DanishDevil (May 7, 2008)

Why the eff would people use an outdated version?


----------



## CrackerJack (May 7, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Why the eff would people use an outdated version?



Beat's me, 1.62 has full support for vista. 1.55 i've got to change the thread to 2 everytime. Reall annoy


----------



## mandelore (May 7, 2008)

Just a thought, it may help if you state what clock frequency the processors are running at (as well as stating what model of quad for example is used, u missed out the QX9650 part) ^^


----------



## CrackerJack (May 7, 2008)

mandelore said:


> Just a thought, it may help if you state what clock frequency the processors are running at (as well as stating what model of quad for example is used, u missed out the QX9650 part) ^^



yeah i'm planning on doing that. kinda been busy


edit: i'll i got it, I added Clock Speeds and made the memory specs orange


----------



## cdawall (May 8, 2008)

run on my blacky


----------



## CrackerJack (May 8, 2008)

cdawall said:


> run on my blacky



dude?!?! how are you doing 1.5 on just air?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 8, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> dude?!?! how are you doing 1.5 on just air?



on CPU? I have put 1.59 real on air.


----------



## cdawall (May 8, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> dude?!?! how are you doing 1.5 on just air?



not difficult i have pushed 1.64v thru no issues


----------



## CrackerJack (May 8, 2008)

cdawall said:


> not difficult i have pushed 1.64v thru no issues



what about your temps? do you run at 1.5 at all times?


----------



## cdawall (May 8, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> what about your temps? do you run at 1.5 at all times?



yep i run @ about 44C idle 55C load


----------



## CrackerJack (May 8, 2008)

cdawall said:


> yep i run @ about 44C idle 55C load



 man i still can't figure out why mine is BSOD at only 48c  As far as i know that's the only thing it could be. Everything else is running stock, other than the video cards


----------



## cdawall (May 8, 2008)

no idea thats weird


----------



## Silverel (May 8, 2008)

I'mma give another run when I get home tonite, try for 210x16.

Not exactly sure why I'm under 25 seconds considering the rest of the 5KBE's listed with better overclocks. o.o

Only thing I did for that OC was kick the multi to 16, and voltage to 1.39. Haven't played with any of the HTT or memory just yet. Mebbe the fresh Vista install?


----------



## CrackerJack (May 8, 2008)

Silverel said:


> I'mma give another run when I get home tonite, try for 210x16.
> 
> Not exactly sure why I'm under 25 seconds considering the rest of the 5KBE's listed with better overclocks. o.o
> 
> Only thing I did for that OC was kick the multi to 16, and voltage to 1.39. Haven't played with any of the HTT or memory just yet. Mebbe the fresh Vista install?



i tried 16*210 1.40 crash  but yeah i did 16*200 1.375


----------



## jbruneau (May 8, 2008)

cdawall said:


> run on my blacky



Why does it say that your HT speed is running synchronized with your system FSB at 230.7?

230 is giving you a pretty nice OC, especially at 1.5 (considering the 1.35 default -- i have seen 1.6 on air -- but that starts pushing it)!

Your HT should be around 1000, which is its stock speed (or 1000x2 for 2000MT/s).

Could give you some more performance, but if you push it past 1000, you may have to bump the HT voltage 0.1 volts (1.6 to 1.7 or whatever).

Just a thought...


----------



## Silverel (May 8, 2008)

Ahm thinkin, CPUz didn't factor in his HT multiplier. default is at x5 which would make it 1153.5, or he might have it set to x4 and be at 922.8mhz.

Either way, there's no way he got that score if his HT was at 230.

What's everyone running on temps? I'm not sure if I trust anything I'm seeing here. Supposedly Idle around 28c and a 15min load tops out at 41c.


----------



## suraswami (May 8, 2008)

V1.55

26.25

X2 5600 @ 3315Mhz.


----------



## suraswami (May 8, 2008)

V1.62

26.359

X2 5600 @ 3315Mhz.


----------



## jbruneau (May 8, 2008)

Silverel said:


> Ahm thinkin, CPUz didn't factor in his HT multiplier. default is at x5 which would make it 1153.5, or he might have it set to x4 and be at 922.8mhz.
> 
> Either way, there's no way he got that score if his HT was at 230.
> 
> What's everyone running on temps? I'm not sure if I trust anything I'm seeing here. Supposedly Idle around 28c and a 15min load tops out at 41c.



I agree with what you are saying here ... but, I have never seen CPU-Z screw up a clock rate like that, especially with such a new version (1.44.1 -- the latest is only 1.44.2). Hence why I mentioned something about it .


----------



## Silverel (May 8, 2008)

Temps are still good. Bumped vcore up to 1.43, left the rest alone.


----------



## CrackerJack (May 8, 2008)

Silverel said:


> Temps are still good. Bumped vcore up to 1.43, left the rest alone.



what are your temps with CoreTemp?


----------



## Silverel (May 8, 2008)

Everything I've used has pretty much been the same. Either my temp sensors are screwed, or my cooling is just that good. Helps that ambient is 19c in my basement year-round. I just use HWMonitor cuz I like the way it looks.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 8, 2008)

how are people with the blackys getting 3.3ghz with 1.4ish when i CAN'T get 3.3ghz with 1.55v(1.59v real)? temps havent even been past 40c yet now that this room has cooled.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 8, 2008)

Every chip is different...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 8, 2008)

true dat.. My video card is also the same way... others with 7900GS have got 600+ on stock volts. To get what alot are getting on stock i had to give mine 1.3v... now i run 700mhz @1.5v... 
How much better would a E2100 be then my 5000+BE?


----------



## DanishDevil (May 8, 2008)

Hard to say.  This is the OC experience I've had so far...everything on air:

5000+BE: 3.2GHz
E6300: 3.2GHz
E8500: 4.2GHz (this will go up today when I put in my water system)

I will say one thing.  My E6300 at stock 1.86GHz felt faster than my blacky at 3.2.  If you're going Intel, couple your chip (whatever you get) with a good quality P35 board.  I'm trying to upgrade from P35 to X38, X48, or P45 (if they come out soon).

I could probably sell you my DFI P35 and my E6300 if you're interested.  Shoot me a PM if you like.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 8, 2008)

Ygpm


----------



## Silverel (May 8, 2008)

Access to many computers is fun.


----------



## CrackerJack (May 9, 2008)

UPDATE!!!


----------



## CrackerJack (May 9, 2008)

Silverel said:


> Ahm thinkin, CPUz didn't factor in his HT multiplier. default is at x5 which would make it 1153.5, or he might have it set to x4 and be at 922.8mhz.
> 
> Either way, there's no way he got that score if his HT was at 230.
> 
> What's everyone running on temps? I'm not sure if I trust anything I'm seeing here. Supposedly Idle around 28c and a 15min load tops out at 41c.



I'm running 22c idle and full load at 41c 15*200 1.300 

24c idle and full load at 45c 16*200 1.375 


suraswami: what are your memory speeds?


----------



## DanishDevil (May 9, 2008)

On water now.

4.5GHz to start...


----------



## Silverel (May 9, 2008)

Bustin out the good ol' socket A...


----------



## CrackerJack (May 9, 2008)

Silverel said:


> Bustin out the good ol' socket A...



 89.29 ain't bad for a socket A


----------



## suraswami (May 9, 2008)

Hey, sorry didn't mention Ram speed.  Its at DDR2 735.


----------



## jbruneau (May 10, 2008)

Updated scores, new oc, pushed from 250x10 to 275x10...

1.55





1.62


----------



## btarunr (Sep 6, 2008)

Phenom-nom-nom is doing stock:


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 6, 2008)

not bad. if you overclocked that it would be sick


----------



## btarunr (Sep 6, 2008)

After a small OC:
http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=769327


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 6, 2008)

can that chip do 3ghz? also nice drop in time


----------



## btarunr (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm not sure. I'll try doing that after giving my board some MOSFET cooling. I'm running a 95W chip on a 4 + 1 phase circuit.


----------

